# Goldstock,09



## Judi

Who is planning to attend?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I probably won't be there once again, but I really do need to make one of these. I know a few people who do go and would love to meet them and meet up again with you Judi!


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

What, When, & Where is it?


----------



## mist

Golden Miles' Dad said:


> What, When, & Where is it?



and can we have pictures?


----------



## grcharlie

Golden Miles' Dad said:


> What, When, & Where is it?


Here is a link to Goldstock
GOLDSTOCK 2009

I wish I lived closer........I sure whould go. I know of some people from AOL that go. I heard it is a blast.

Desiree


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb

Are day trippers allowed? We have odd work schedules but this is soo close to home. We are in Wayne county. Would like to at least stop in for the gold-in.


----------



## Judi

Kimm said:


> I probably won't be there once again, but I really do need to make one of these. I know a few people who do go and would love to meet them and meet up again with you Judi!


I wish you would be there.
I am glad to say that it looks like I will be bringing two Goldens once again.
Buddy went for his one month checkup today and so far, he seems to be Cancer free.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Judi said:


> I wish you would be there.
> I am glad to say that it looks like I will be bringing two Goldens once again.
> Buddy went for his one month checkup today and so far, he seems to be Cancer free.


That's great news!


----------



## Judi

grcharlie said:


> Here is a link to Goldstock
> GOLDSTOCK 2009
> 
> I wish I lived closer........I sure whould go. I know of some people from AOL that go. I heard it is a blast.
> 
> Desiree


That's an understatement.
Buddy and Chloe will be in the Rescue Parade once again and Buddy will be in the Senior Parade for the first time too. He is approximately 9 years old.


----------



## Judi

Shoob&Sheeb said:


> Are day trippers allowed? We have odd work schedules but this is soo close to home. We are in Wayne county. Would like to at least stop in for the gold-in.


It would be wonderful if you stopped in. Day trippers are welcome.
What do you mean by the "gold-in"?


----------



## Judi

Kimm said:


> That's great news!


About a month ago, I took Buddy for his annual checkup.
A professional teeth cleaning was recomended which I brought him in for shortly after the checkup. A mass was found on his tongue which was removed completely. It was Cancer.


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb

Gold-in is a love-in.


----------



## Judi

I don't remember hearing of that before.
Won't you come?


----------



## hgatesy

I'm excited to FINALLY say that I'll be attending this year.... along with DH and one of our dogs. (Still debating who gets to be the lucky dog and who will draw the short straw and have to stay here with Tyson).

DH and I will be running the GRRCP table over the weekend so everyone who's attending make sure you stop by and say hi to us!


----------



## Judi

Are you the one who designed the new shirts?


----------



## Judi

Looking forward to meeting you and your husband.


----------



## hgatesy

HTML:


 Are you the one who designed the new shirts?

Yuppers.... I came up with the idea since our rescue always has the bandana's for sale. I figured having a golden stealing one would be cute.... one of mine (Camden) steals everything that isn't nailed down so I guess I can thank him for the idea! 

The people I've worked with on them have been great. I'm excited to get them and of course will be sporting one at some point over the weekend!


----------



## Judi

hgatesy said:


> I'm excited to FINALLY say that I'll be attending this year.... along with DH and one of our dogs. (Still debating who gets to be the lucky dog and who will draw the short straw and have to stay here with Tyson).
> 
> DH and I will be running the GRRCP table over the weekend so everyone who's attending make sure you stop by and say hi to us!


Why don't you bring all of them?


----------



## Judi

hgatesy said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> Are you the one who designed the new shirts?
> 
> Yuppers.... I came up with the idea since our rescue always has the bandana's for sale. I figured having a golden stealing one would be cute.... one of mine (Camden) steals everything that isn't nailed down so I guess I can thank him for the idea!
> 
> The people I've worked with on them have been great. I'm excited to get them and of course will be sporting one at some point over the weekend!


Any sweatshirts?
What other new items will be available?


----------



## hgatesy

HTML:


 Why don't you bring all of them?

Ha.... oh goodness... they would love that! Usually we take all three wherever we go, but with running the rescue table we figured one would be plenty!



HTML:


 Any sweatshirts?
What other new items will be available?

I'm not sure if we're having sweatshirts made or not. I'm going to check on the pricing for it. 

I know we'll have our usual bandana's for sale, t-shirts, probably our cute magnets.... and I'm not sure what else will be sent with us!


----------



## Judi

Did I tell you that my Chloe Amber is from the Golden Retriever Rescue of Central Pa?


----------



## hgatesy

HTML:


Did I tell you that my Chloe Amber is from the Golden Retriever Rescue of Central Pa?

Wow.... NO! I had no idea!!


----------



## Judi

I think of Chloe as a Goldstock dog since I met a member of the Pa. rescue at Goldstock who told me about Chloe.


----------



## Judi

Kim told me that she was going to tell you about me.
I am so sorry that she lost Brandeis.


----------



## Solas Goldens

Thanks I for the information. I checked out the link and it looks like a blast. It is 25.00 dollars for day trippers.


----------



## momtoMax

Le sigh. I'd love to go to this!! It's a 2 hour drive one way though and at 25 bucks a person for a day, it's too much for my pocketbook at this time. Maybe next year.


----------



## Judi

It's something to look forward to.


----------



## Judi

Registration is still going on.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Judi said:


> Kim told me that she was going to tell you about me.
> I am so sorry that she lost Brandeis.


If you meant me, I'm sorry, I don't remember!


----------



## Judi

Kimm said:


> If you meant me, I'm sorry, I don't remember!


I was talking about Kim Bierly. She is the President of the Rescue.


----------



## Judi

Goldstock is held at Camp Weequahic in Lakewood, Penn.


----------



## Goldenz2

Hi there! :wavey:

I'll be at Goldstock for the 10th year in a row this year! Judi it will be nice to see you and your husband again. (we are in the same cabin) And I'm really glad that your dog is doing well after the surgery. 

As you may or may not know (I haven't posted here in a long time) we had to put my heart dog Angelo down right after New Years this year. He was almost 14. I still cry for him every day, it's been very hard on me. I have changed my signature below but didn't have the heart to change the photo.

In February on Valentines Day, we welcomed a new boy into our lives. His name is Halo and he is currently 8 months old and he is a blondie! Him and Archie are best friends just like I knew they would be. And Halo will help keep Archie around lots longer because he is more active now. Archie is entered in the Senior Parade at Goldstock as he is 11 years old.

For the girl who posted from GRRCP, Kim knows me too and can tell you about me LOL I hope she is able to come for a day. It will be nice to meet you and whichever dog you decide to bring too!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Judi said:


> I was talking about Kim Bierly. She is the President of the Rescue.


I guess that's why I don't remember!

I hope you all have a wonderful time!


----------



## Judi

Goldenz2 said:


> Hi there! :wavey:
> 
> I'll be at Goldstock for the 10th year in a row this year! Judi it will be nice to see you and your husband again. (we are in the same cabin) And I'm really glad that your dog is doing well after the surgery.
> 
> As you may or may not know (I haven't posted here in a long time) we had to put my heart dog Angelo down right after New Years this year. He was almost 14. I still cry for him every day, it's been very hard on me. I have changed my signature below but didn't have the heart to change the photo.
> 
> In February on Valentines Day, we welcomed a new boy into our lives. His name is Halo and he is currently 8 months old and he is a blondie! Him and Archie are best friends just like I knew they would be. And Halo will help keep Archie around lots longer because he is more active now. Archie is entered in the Senior Parade at Goldstock as he is 11 years old.
> 
> For the girl who posted from GRRCP, Kim knows me too and can tell you about me LOL I hope she is able to come for a day. It will be nice to meet you and whichever dog you decide to bring too!


I am so glad that I found your post today. Looking forward to seeing you again. This will be my 6th year going to Goldstock. Buddy seems to be doing well He. It is approximately 9 (He is a Rescue and I don't know his exact birthday.) This will be the first time that I have ever had a dog in the Senior Parade. I think that my 15 year old might have been the oldest Golden if I took her several years ago but I was afraid that she might not make it home. Chloe was diagnosed with a Thryoid condition recently but that should be the worst she has. She was weighed in at 86 pounds and needs to lose about 10 pounds. That should be easy compared to her weighing 105 pounds when we first adopted her. She had lost approximately 40 pounds. Do you think she could do a commercial for "Canine Weight Watchers"?
I am really sorry about you losing Angelo. He will be missed. I know how it hurts. May the days ahead ease your pain.
Welcome to Halo. I look forward to meeting him and seeing Archie too.
Take care.
Judi


----------



## Judi

Kimm said:


> I guess that's why I don't remember!
> 
> I hope you all have a wonderful time!


Thank you. Wish you were coming too!


----------



## hgatesy

For those of you that have gone before (Judi, Goldenz2) we need some advice in regards to packing for the weekend! Anything we need to make sure we bring with us? Are we able to swim in the lake or pool there? And/or use the other equipment? I noticed they have a track and DH and I both run so we are just wondering if we're able to utilize that type of stuff? 

We're tenting so of course have all of that equipment, the ez-up to go over the rescue table, the ex-pen for the dog(s) while we are working the table- yes, we might just end up dragging everyone with us as we're having difficulty with the whole dog-sitting thing. I'm still hoping we only have one, since we are running the table and three will just be a little much for me to handle, but I will deal with whatever. 

Do the rescues typically have tables set up and running all day or just until a certain time? Since it's just DH and I going we're wondering how much we'll actually be able to walk around and "participate" in things or if the rescue tables usually set up from early morning until late evening.

I'm getting excited!


----------



## Judi

You might swim in the lake although not too many humans do.
The pool seems to be off limits to swim in.

A few things off the top of my head to bring:
camera
flashlight
crates
sheets
pillows
pillowcases
towels
insect repellent
"After Bite" (Just in case)
sunblock
money to buy things
food for your dogs
water bowls

Rescue tables are not always available. When there are specific events going on, the tables are sometimes closed down. I think you will have a good time. 

Looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## Judi

I forgot to put on the list-
layers of clothes.
shorts
jeans
tee shirts
long sleeve shirts
sweatshirts
The weather changes there.
a blanket


----------



## hgatesy

HTML:


 layers of clothes

Oh yes... I always pack like I'm going for a week. DH makes fun of me because I take a suitcase for a weekend. You never know with PA weather!! One day it's sunny and 80 degrees and the next day its 60 degrees and raining!

Thanks so much... I'll put all of that on my list!


----------



## Judi

Hope I helped.


----------



## Judi

Goldstock,09 begins THIS Friday.


----------



## Judi

I should pack.


----------



## Goldenz2

Thanks Judi it will be nice to see you guys again, we can't wait to get there!

To answer hgatesy questions, I think I remember seeing people on the track? Not sure, but you can ask Gail when you get there. No one is allowed at the pool but I believe you can go in the lake with your dogs if you wish at your own risk. 

About working the Rescue Table, what Rescue are you with...I'll have to stop by and say hello!  I would definitely want to put a shout out for volunteers to help you man the table. That's alot of work with 3 dogs yikes. It looks like it's going to be a great weather weekend so you don't want to be there ALL weekend. Like Judi said, they will close for some Events and for all meals. Bring a sheet to cover your merchandise when you can't be there.

See you soon!!:wave:


----------



## Judi

Unless you are renting bedding, bring sheets, pillows, pillow cases and a blanket. I just took out a fleece jacket and a nylon one with a hood. I'm taking short and long sleeve shirts. Have a good trip.


----------



## Judi

Goldstock,09 begins tomorrow!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Have fun everyone and have a safe trip!


----------



## hgatesy

> what Rescue are you with...I'll have to stop by and say hello!  I would definitely want to put a shout out for volunteers to help you man the table. That's alot of work with 3 dogs yikes.


We are with GRRCP. You'll have to make sure you stop by for sure! We actually worked things so we are only bringing one dog (Camden) like originally planned. I was worried for awhile because we weren't sure we were going to have people to take care of Park and Tyson, but we got things figured out. Which is good because I started packing and there is no room in the car for three dogs!! Cam literally will have just enough of the backseat to lay down on and stuff will be packed around him and the trunk is full. 

We have lots and lots of goodies to sell and are leaving bright and early tomorrow so will be there in the morning!


----------



## Judi

Have a good trip. I am looking forward to meeting you.
Is Kim still planning on coming this Sunday?
Looking forward to seeing all your "goodies" too!
I have Chloe almost 4 years. Her littermate was Ruby who I was told lives somewhere in Pa. Do you know anything about Chloe and/or Ruby?


----------



## hgatesy

> I have Chloe almost 4 years. Her littermate was Ruby who I was told lives somewhere in Pa. Do you know anything about Chloe and/or Ruby?


I've heard of Chloe... just briefly. Looking forward to meeting her. I can't say I know anything about Ruby though. That would have been a bit before my time.


----------



## Judi

What did you hear of Chloe?
Did you know that when I adopted her, she was 105 pounds?


----------

